# Urgent foster home needed for 10 week old kitten in Cheshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Today we were called by a vets in Ellesmere Port as a little 10 week old kitten had been handed into them, the man saved this poor kitten from being shot at. 
We have been trying to find a rescue to take on this kitten all day and Anna at ChesterCatCare has agreed to take this little one on if we
can find a suitable foster home for him. 
ideally we are looking for someone in Cheshire or North Wales so the kitten doesn't have to travel far. 
It was thought that he was semi feral but after speaking to the vet it is clear he is not. He loves nothing better than to snuggle under your chin and be cuddled and cry's when he is put back in the crate he has been put in, this is not normal behaviour for a semi feral kitten so its likely he is not.
Please email us at [email protected] if you can help or answer the thread on our site by clicking the following link.
View topic - Urgent foster home needed for 10 week old kitten in Cheshire • Animal Lifeline UK

Anyone interested in fostering this little boy will be home checked.

if you're not able to help on this occasion would you please consider
helping us to spread the word? Even by joining our Facebook group or by
copying and pasting the following onto Facebook or Twitter will hopefully
encourage more volunteers to help us help more animals.

Thank you for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes,

Kelly-joy and the Team at Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorted and now safe in a foster home yay!


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

hi kelly was just about to offer this little guy a foster home im up in north wales. if this falls through let me know :0) xxx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you will keep that in mind


----------

